# Help! Mantis won't eat!



## Espionage2501 (Oct 26, 2011)

My roommate just brought home a mantis (species is unknown) he had ordered from an online dealer. He ordered an H. membranacea "Giant Asian Mantis", but the online dealer sent him a different species! When we tried to contact the online dealer to confirm what species they sent us we have had no luck getting any information. I'm starting to think this little guy isn't going to make it! He hasn't eaten since he arrived two days ago and I have no idea what I am doing!

I have experience with T's, but I haven't the slightest idea what I am doing with this mantis.

I have posted pictures. Any suggestions/tips/info on housing, feeding, watering, ect. would be greatly appreciated. 

It's just like my roommate to bring home an animal without doing any research... thanks.


----------



## jake9134 (Oct 26, 2011)

was that cricket already dead when you tried to feed it? I know some animals require live prey to get a feeding response. That's my guess but I personally don't have much experience with raising baby mantis.


----------



## Espionage2501 (Oct 27, 2011)

I crushed part of the cricket to prevent it from escaping the mantis. The cricket moves when the mantis touches it, but the mantis either isn't hungry or doesn't like my approach to feeding. I also cut up smaller crickets and spread their limbs around the cage (on leaves, stems, floor, ect.) to increase the chances of the mantis encountering a source of food.

The only other factor I can think of is maybe the mantis is still getting comfortable with it's new home?


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had plenty of mantids before a couple years back and in my experience they don't catch what doesn't move, but they WILL lunge at something if it twitches. You can try just taking off the hind legs of the cricket so it won't jump but can still try to crawl. If its not eating then its a sign that its about to molt. Mist it with some water and make sure it has something to hang upside down from and do not disturb it like if a T was molting. They aren't scavengers like T's and scorps so limbs and dead insects lying around will do nothing to trigger it to hunt. Hope I helped, if you have anymore questions feel free to ask


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 27, 2011)

Your young mantis could be gearing up for a molt.  As Eclipse noted, dead prey items will be ignored.  If it's not in pre-molt and you still have trouble feeding, try doing it in a container with something for the mantis to hang from...a piece of wood or even paper towel running up the side.  Also, even though Heirodula(sp?) are aggressive hunters, that cricket may be a little large.  Go down a size.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 27, 2011)

Flying insects might be more likely to trigger a hunting response.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Espionage2501 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool, it totally just molted! And I gave it a couple pin head crickets (now that it is moving around again). I'll keep an eye on it just to make sure the crickets don't eat the freshly molted mantis, but it is starting to look a lot more healthier!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't forget to let it harden before feeding.  It won't eat until it's ready anyway.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 29, 2011)

I've got a nice caresheet on my site, based also in Oregon! What makes you think you have a different species if you couldn't contact the dealer? Your mantis in the photo looks extremely healthy.


----------



## Espionage2501 (Oct 30, 2011)

The dealer emailed my roommate saying they were sold-out of the species he wanted and they had shipped him a different species... but they never told us the species name lol.


----------



## Aranea8717 (Aug 26, 2017)

My mantis won't eat either. I found her outside three days ago and ever since I brought her inside and got her situated, she will just sit on my hand or her plant and stand still for a long time and she won't eat ant flies or small crickets I give her. Could she be in the molting process? If so, do i need to just leave her be and mist the tank every day? Or is there something else wrong?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 26, 2017)

Could be in pre molt. Just give her water daily and see how it pans out.


----------



## Aranea8717 (Aug 26, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Could be in pre molt. Just give her water daily and see how it pans out.


Thanks! I've been misting the cage and she will drink, just not eat. Thanks again


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 26, 2017)

No problem and good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Aug 28, 2017)

There's a lot of different green mantis species, may be something like : Mantis Religiosa, Shpodromantis viridis, Stagmomantis carolina. But its hard to tell, the photos are too blurry. Try dropping the food from above, they think it landed there and most likely gonna take it immideately. Also moving it around may help


----------

